# Brian -- Could you create an Owner Operated Forum?



## SBK (Nov 7, 2009)

I am on the Board of the Windrifter, an older, owner managed resort in Wolfeboro, NH.

I would so appreciate a forum where Board members from similar resorts could exchange ideas, cost saving hints and just generally support each other.

How about it?

Thanks,


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 11, 2009)

we have always wanted to work more with HOA's and such, but at the moment there simply isnt enough demand for something like that to warrant its own forum


----------

